# Orientation of Kindle Fire in a case with magnetic switch?



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Question: When you put your Kindle Fire HD 7" into a case, do you insert it with the camera on the left or the right? Without thinking about it, I put mine in with the camera on the left, but I'm seeing some cases with magnetic switches that apparently require putting the camera on the right to use the switch. If the camera is on the right, however, you can't charge the Fire unless the cover is left open. I'm talking about the typical case that can fold up as an easel for the Fire in the landscape mode.

Or maybe I'm just confused.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The HD8.9 is set up the same way.  The camera would be on the left, at the hinge of the cover, where it will be on top in landscape mode.  If you've bought a case that requires the Fire to be reversed, I'd contact the company.  Clearly you have to be able to charge it.

Betsy


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Bless you, Betsy, I thought I was going nuts. I didn't buy a case like this, but I had one sent to me to review. It seemed like such an obvious thing that I was embarrassed to ask.

Thanks!


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

The one I bought for a friend the camera was on the right so when it stood up the camera was then on the top for Skype. There was however an opening for charging with the case closed.

This is the one that I bought for reference. (and I have no idea how to make a link with a picture... I know this will fail! LOL!! ETA: i fixed it with the link maker)


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Tracey, the link failed. Sorry.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

JimC1946 said:


> Tracey, the link failed. Sorry.


Of course it did!!! 

I keep thinking I should be able to click the little amazon icon-y button and paste the link in there.....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL!  I went in to your post to fix it with link-maker and you already had!  Good job!

Betsy


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Okay, I see I see how the Fire fits in your case. The biggest problem I have with that configuration is that you can't charge the Fire with the case closed. But you have to put it in that way to make the magnetic switch work.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

That seems like a design flaw or error on the part of the manufacturer. I know that sometimes early cases, or first run cases tend to mess up on these types of setups - especially if they are not "official" cases. There is a normally a race to get things available - I'm guessing the biggest burst of money happens in the early days - and so they might have the measurements someone "stole" from the factory (for lack of a better word tonight), but the details aren't there and hence the "stupid stuff" happens.

Can you contact the person that sent it to you for review to verify that was their intent?


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Tracy, I got the case through Vine. I gave it a decent rating for build quality and appearance, but I noted the issue with the switch, as did another reviewer. But most reviewers didn't mention it, which is why I started wondering if I was putting the case in the wrong way.

Hey, I love the speaker openings on your case.


----------

